# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Đồ tự chế >  Bơm Thomas công lưc cỡ nào

## khangscc

Gần đây thấy một số bác độ chế con bơm Thomas mà bác Hải đang thương mại chưa được thành công lắm, một số diễn đàn ngoài có rất nhiều bác phán bla bla này nọ rồi chém phát chết luôn là không dùng được. Thật sự mình thấy ức quá mà nói thì bảo mình chém gió. Hôm nay rãnh làm cái clip chia sẽ các bác xem cho vui 😂 :Cool: 
Ban đầu định làm 2 em chạy song song mà thấy nó cool quá nên chơi 1.


Các bác nào độ chế được món nào cùng post lên anh em cùng thảo luận chia sẽ nào

----------

Bongmayquathem, CKD, Gamo, huanpt, khoa.address, Minh Phi Nguyen, saudau, thanhhaitdt

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Dùng cả 2 xilanh luôn hả bác khang.

----------


## saudau

Cái bơm này 2 piston có thiết kế một bên chuyên hút, một bên chuyên nén. Để ngon hơi trong cách đấu ống này bác Khangscc chịu khó mở cái piston bên hút ra, lật ngược cái phốt bơm trên piston lại để tăng hiệu suất nén. Nếu để nguyên trạng thì lên áp cao cái piston bên hút ko nén được.

----------

Bongmayquathem, khangscc

----------


## khangscc

> Dùng cả 2 xilanh luôn hả bác khang.


Đúng rồi bác

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Bác khang làm cái clip disassembly con này đi ạ

----------


## khangscc

Con này mình không muốn đụng chạm vào nó, cứ để nguyên mẩu, thật ra đã thử tháo mà chưa thành công do lực xiết các ốc khóa đầu pittong quá chặt, không có đầu vít đúng mở mãi chả ra, máy mở vít cứ búa ầm ầm mà nó chỉ trơ trơ :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  cứ để vậy chạy thôi, công suất 120w làm được như vậy là quá tuyệt vời rồi, nhu cầu mình thỉnh thoảng bơm xe, sơn phết tí thì ok, còn chạy suốt thì mình khuyên các bác không nên vì nó không được thiết kế giải nhiệt tốt, không có hệ thống tản nhiệt đầu pittong

----------


## Gamo

Ủa, cái driver brushless bác dùng là loại nào thế? Bác đang chạy test khoảng bao nhiêu A?
Mình dùng cái driver TQ, quảng cáo 16A, mới cho lên 5A là tèo mất, huhu

Con Thomas này chạy ko tải liên tục được ko bác?

----------


## khangscc

> Ủa, cái driver brushless bác dùng là loại nào thế? Bác đang chạy test khoảng bao nhiêu A?
> Mình dùng cái driver TQ, quảng cáo 16A, mới cho lên 5A là tèo mất, huhu
> 
> Con Thomas này chạy ko tải liên tục được ko bác?


Em thấy chạy liên tục khoản 2 tiếng thì nóng khá là nóng dù em có để quạt thổi, có vẻ không nên dùng vào mục đích liên tục, con này em đo thực tế chạy 4.5 - 5A khi max tải bác ui. Em chạy driver của tung của ấy, loại vàng chạy ổn phết, em chưa đấu hall nên chưa đánh giá được, hiện tại chạy như thế bình thường nha bác

----------

Bongmayquathem, Gamo

----------


## onapthanh

Các loại bơm tại việt nam rất nhiều cả trong nước và ngoại nhập nên chứng tỏ nhu cầu bơm là rất lớn

----------

